# My trail cam pics this year



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am hunting in two places and I'm leaning to this one already without looking at pics from the other one.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

does this camera use a flash? the reason i'm asking is i've been looking at them, but the lower end ones use a flash and i was thinking that it would scare away game...?


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know this is my first time using this camera and didn't try it on my own to see, but the one at my other stand does use a flash so I will let you know


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

fullmetalone said:


> does this camera use a flash? the reason i'm asking is i've been looking at them, but the lower end ones use a flash and i was thinking that it would scare away game...?


This one does and I think it scares the deer, for the last three nights I've had this camera out and I only got two pics of a doe the first night...I'm just ordered another Wildgame cam it has the best results for me...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive used both for years. Thousands of pictures and I see no evidence that a flash has any negative effect on deer, big or small.

That being said, it seems most IR cameras usually have better battery life, thats why I have switched all my cameras to IR.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i like the deer pics id be leaning towards that site as well. good luck man! :beer:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

fullmetalone said:


> does this camera use a flash? the reason i'm asking is i've been looking at them, but the lower end ones use a flash and i was thinking that it would scare away game...?


I've been hunting when my camera has used it's flash later in the day, the deer didn't even pay attention to it.


----------

